# Position of soundcard



## dasos (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a pci_xpess_x1 soundcard.
My mobo has 3 pci_xpress_x1 ports. One above the graphics card and two underside of the graphics card.
Is it better to install soundacard above or under ?

If I get a case with psu placed in the bottom, this means I ll have to put soundcard compulsorily under vga ?


----------



## linkin (Feb 12, 2013)

As far away from the PSU as possible due to electrical noise. X1 slot is the best position, but if there's no spacing between it and the video card it can overheat. This caused pops/clicks with my card so I had to move it under the video card.


----------



## dasos (Feb 12, 2013)

linkin said:


> As far away from the PSU as possible due to electrical noise.


psu now is on the top, but I m planning to buy a new case with psu placed down


> This caused pops/clicks with my card so I had to move it under the video card.


...so if I put it under the video card, then it will be nearer to psu.

In general is it  better having psu on bottom, or it is better on the top(where it will be far away from soundcard)?

Well in fact I was thinking about videocard's warmth [Its fanless].



> X1 slot is the best position, but if there's no spacing between it and the video card it can overheat



The card itself is x1 so I put it in a pci_xpress_x1 port.
My previous mobo had one x1 port above and three under. My present mobo has one above and two under. One of the unders is unavailable because of vga's heatsink.
Overheat who? vga or soundcard?


----------



## linkin (Feb 12, 2013)

The heat from my GPU was overheating the sound card due to their close proximity and hot air rising. The STX itself also generates more heat


----------



## dasos (Feb 13, 2013)

So what did u do?
How do u know soundcard was overheating? Do u count temp?
Whats stx?


----------



## Okedokey (Feb 13, 2013)

I have a different view.  I always put the soundcard furtherest from the CPU.  Helps a lot.


----------



## dasos (Feb 13, 2013)

I heard thats is possible to put a pci x1 card in a x4 slot. Do u recommend this?


----------



## Aastii (Feb 13, 2013)

dasos said:


> I heard thats is possible to put a pci x1 card in a x4 slot. Do u recommend this?



You can put a PCIe card in any slot so long as it fits, it doesn't matter either, unless you put an x16 card in an x1 slot, performance will be the same.

Personally, I would either put it above the graphics card or as far from the graphics card below as possible so that you have the best airflow possible.


----------



## FuryRosewood (Feb 13, 2013)

Mines actually as low as it gets, closest to the PSU, but i dont have a 1x slot any higher than that.


----------



## StrangleHold (Feb 14, 2013)

Put it as low as possible. Right above the video card it will run hot. Right below the video card will block air flow to the video card. Two slots or lower below the video is the best.


----------



## dasos (Feb 14, 2013)

Can I put a x16 pci xpress card in a x4 slot?


----------



## StrangleHold (Feb 14, 2013)

dasos said:


> Can I put a x16 pci xpress card in a x4 slot?


 
Depends, If its a true X16 card and a true X4 slot. No it wont fit. But some PCIe X4 slots are a full PCIe X16 slot but only wired as a X4 slot. If so yes it will fit.


----------



## dasos (Feb 14, 2013)

Didnt get it but anyway,

can I install my pci_xpress_x1 soundcard in a pci_xpress_x4 slot?


----------



## wolfeking (Feb 14, 2013)

Okay, As to the above, there are 2 kinds of x4 slots. Physical x4 is exactly that, a x4 slot. It shorter than a full size x16 or x8 slot. .the electrical kind looks exactly like a x16 slot, but it only has the pinout of an x4 slot. 

To answer your other question, yes. As long as it will fit the slot you can install it there.  X1 card can be installed in x1/x4/x8/x16 slots. But a x16 can't go in a x1 slot.   Make sense?


----------



## dasos (Feb 14, 2013)

Ok, I want to move my soundcard so that its not opposite videocard, there is an x4 slot available, so I ll remove it from x1 slot and put it to x4 slot, since u tell me I have nothing to lose.

But you tell me that videocard cannot goes from x16 to x4 slot in any case, right?


----------



## wolfeking (Feb 14, 2013)

You can put a video card into a x4 slot as long as it is electrically x4.  But you loose a bit of performance doing it. 

Put the sound card in the x4 and leave the gpu in the x16 slot.


----------



## dasos (Feb 14, 2013)

Of course I wont touch videocard if I ll lose performance.

I m gonna now remove soundcard to x4 and report later


----------



## dasos (Feb 16, 2013)

I removed x1 to x4 and seems ok. I only re-setted the settings.

Now a question for the psu's side. I m going to buy a new pc case with psu placed down. I prefer its fan up(because if its down means that  case will have holes), is this a bad idea?


----------



## Okedokey (Feb 16, 2013)

What do you mean the case will have holes.

I would suggest putting fan down if the case allows for it so that the PSU draws cooler ambient air through the PSU, thus increasing efficiency.


----------



## wolfeking (Feb 17, 2013)

dasos said:


> Now a question for the psu's side. I m going to buy a new pc case with psu placed down. I prefer its fan up(because if its down means that  case will have holes), is this a bad idea?


You're fan needs to go down as said above. And just for the record, all cases have spaces to let air in. If they did not it would not run more than a few minutes before frying the GPU, PSU, RAM, and CPU.


----------



## dasos (Feb 17, 2013)

bigfellla said:


> What do you mean the case will have holes.
> 
> I would suggest putting fan down if the case allows for it so that the PSU draws cooler ambient air through the PSU, thus increasing efficiency.



I m looking to buy a silent pc case. I noticed that cases with psu placed down have holes in their bottom and apparently this is for psu's fan (faced down).

I wouldn't like to put fan down because the noise would come out. 
What would be problem if fan is up? All  systems with fan up draw warmer ambient air and have reducing efficiency?

I had fanless psu so far, but (as I describe in another thread) my new mobo ga-970a-ud3 refuse to cooperate with it.



wolfeking said:


> And just for the record, all cases have spaces to let air in. If they did not it would not run more than a few minutes before frying the GPU, PSU, RAM, and CPU.



Dont be so sure. My present case(coolermaster sileo 500) has closed sides, front, bottom and roof. And you really hear nothing.


----------



## wolfeking (Feb 17, 2013)

answer this. You come here for advice, but you know it all, so why ask? You can not get a hermetically sealed case. Air flows through to cool your components. The case you have is not in the least closed in. You have a fan (and thus air coming in) up front, and perferated airholes on the rear of teh case also. 
That aside, solid material can conduct sound also. Having a solid side will not stop sound coming out.  So please learn some science before you make an arse of yourself again please.


----------



## dasos (Feb 17, 2013)

wolfeking said:


> answer this. You come here for advice, but you know it all, so why ask? You can not get a hermetically sealed case. Air flows through to cool your components. The case you have is not in the least closed in. You have a fan (and thus air coming in) up front, and perferated airholes on the rear of teh case also.
> That aside, solid material can conduct sound also. Having a solid side will not stop sound coming out.  So please learn some science before you make an arse of yourself again please.



You kidding me or something? U said there is no closed case, I showed u mine. Instead of apology u attack me?
I never said I know all. I ask for the things I dont know, so try answer to these only.
Yes, this case has a front fan(never use it) but front side is closed. Of course there are holes in the rear, I never said about rear.
I have a completely silent system, so I dont wait an 18-years-old bozo like u to teach me in these matters.


----------

